# Modifying K2 Climbing Skins



## mhaas

Nice mod! I scored ski skins (G3) last year for like 60 bucks off steep and cheap. But all I did was cut off the tail attachment. Haven't had a problem yet in 60-70 tours. I don't know if it would work the same for the K2 system but IMO, the tail attachment is unnecessary since the act of gliding reapplies pressure to the skins in the direction you want.


----------



## killclimbz

mhaas said:


> Nice mod! I scored ski skins (G3) last year for like 60 bucks off steep and cheap. But all I did was cut off the tail attachment. Haven't had a problem yet in 60-70 tours. I don't know if it would work the same for the K2 system but IMO, the tail attachment is unnecessary since the act of gliding reapplies pressure to the skins in the direction you want.


You'll change your tune on that one eventually.

I've splitboarded for more than a dozen years now, and I can tell you it sucks when you blow a skin. Tail clips can save your day, maybe even your life. 

A Spark, BD, or G3 tail kit is very easy to mod on your skins too. Took me all of 30 minutes, maybe not even that long to add tail clips to my Ascension skins.


----------



## mhaas

> You'll change your tune on that one eventually.
> 
> I've splitboarded for more than a dozen years now, and I can tell you it sucks when you blow a skin. Tail clips can save your day, maybe even your life.
> 
> A Spark, BD, or G3 tail kit is very easy to mod on your skins too. Took me all of 30 minutes, maybe not even that long to add tail clips to my Ascension skins.


Ive used voile straps with success the few times my glue wouldnt hold.


----------



## killclimbz

Oh yeah, I've used Voile straps for the same thing. For myself and pulled them out for friends. If you have tail clips, you probably won't every have to do that. 

Voile straps only work if you catch it soon enough too. Otherwise you got to warm up your skins before re-applying them. Which sucks out in the field. 

I guess my point was that it is super easy to add a tail kit. Not hard at all.


----------



## bravo_castle

Nice score acrophile. :thumbsup:


while tail clips are not necessary, i couldn't image not using them.
I've had days where the adhesive was frozen/pow caked/waterlogged and the nose/tail clips were all that keep my skins in place.

The price of G3 or Spark tail clips is negated by the benefits of having said tail clips. And to reiterate what KC said, adding/installing tale clips is a VERY easy process.

BTW, I only have experience using the G3 tail clips.


----------

